# 2 lb Crappie...almost!



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Closest I've come to landing a 2 pounder on Lake Livingston! This beauty weighed in @ 1.15 lbs. Added three more to it and had a nice dinner for Danny O when he got home...including homemade hush puppies and fries!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Nice post! Thanks!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

:brew: NICE WORK


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

You catch her in our secret spot?


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> You catch her in our secret spot?


Sure did! Next biggest was 1 lb 13 oz!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice PS. It doen't take many of those to make a meal!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

You go girl!!! I'm jealous. Bet the boat ride was cold!!!!!!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Those are saddle blankets! WTG Pet Spoon. I have seen very few crappie over a pound and half, and have only weighed about 3 that would weigh 2 lbs.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice catch.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Good job, Pet Spoon. A very nice looking fish.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Very nice Jenny, but did you mean 1lb 15oz instead of 1.15 lbs?
And BTW "almost" is very relative--it's like Danny and I "almost" didn't win the shuffleboard game at my house.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> You catch her in our secret spot?


Carol, can't believe you and Jenny are keeping secrets from ME!!!

That's ok, Ernie and I may have a secret spot or two of our own.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Nice! I bet Danny was a happy man.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Very nice Jenny, but did you mean 1lb 15oz instead of 1.15 lbs?
> And BTW "almost" is very relative--it's like Danny and I "almost" didn't win the shuffleboard game at my house.


Yes, Duke! 1 lb 15 oz, and "almost" doesn't compute in a blind draw shuffleboard tournament, when the two top players are on the same team!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

kickapoo duke said:


> carol, can't believe you and jenny are keeping secrets from me!!!
> 
> That's ok, ernie and i may have a secret spot or two of our own.


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

congrats on the big crappie.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

very nice! way to go, I cant wait till my favorite hole opens up again!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Carol, can't believe you and Jenny are keeping secrets from ME!!!
> 
> That's ok, Ernie and I may have a secret spot or two of our own.


Sounds like a friendly fishing tournament is on the horizon. Better watch out Duke! Brought home 6 more today, weighing in @ 7lbs 15oz!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats some good lookin crappie. Karl and me had 13 that went over 19 pounds a couple months back.

Matt


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice slabs


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Very nice; I hope to get back into some good fishing when I get over my next eye surgery this Friday. I'll be in Pearland until I can see well enough to drive home.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

great job petspoon!!!!! ya catch em, clean em, cook em...........can i live with you???? lol lol


----------



## Kahoot (Aug 16, 2010)

Way to go pet spoon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I heard those crappie there are kind of tough when they get that big. Is it true Danny O?


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> I heard those crappie there are kind of tough when they get that big. Is it true Danny O?


Yes, they are very very tough. Please give me all of your 2 pound crappies, and I'll dispose of them.

Spoon is sick, but she is out there right now. She is putting some big ones in the boat.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Some people are born to fish.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

And some forced to work, got lunch money for a tip or two on the location of them tough two pounders though!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

megafish said:


> And some forced to work, got lunch money for a tip or two on the location of them tough two pounders though!


Like I said, some people were born to fish, others to work. Work on Mega lol!!!:fishy: there are some good mud cats you might be able to foul hook up on the creek!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Like I said, some people were born to fish, others to work.


And Loy, some like you have figured out how to combine the two!


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*Really!*



Reel Time said:


> And Loy, some like you have figured out how to combine the two!


 Please don't give him the big head Carol, hope all is well with Dad!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Here we go again! Another 1lb 15 ouncer! Six of the eight fish were ripe with ROE, all totaling 11lbs 8ozs. Shouldn't be long now before the spawn.

P.S. Anyone ever had fried ROE?


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Awesome report and pics Pet Spoon wish I could do that when I'm well! Again got lunch money!Hehe!


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

well done! My fish have disappeared from my boathouse---caught a 1.43 yesterday but that was it...today I soaked a minnow out off the front of my dock for an hour at least--zilch.,!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats on the big crappie.


----------

